# WATCH OUT Train rail in Snowshed rapid, Upper Animas



## Schenker (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a train rail in the bottom of Snowshed rapid on the Upper Animas. It looks like it is stuck up against the rock in the middle of the river near the bottom and sticks out to the right. Watch out! One confirmed raft floor ripped open yesterday and supposedly two more ripped open today. Stay far right or....try and run left.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

We ran far left to avoid the rail on Tuesday - then at Needleton a train guy pulled up in a front loader and told us he got the rail out. Yay.


----------

